

Stephen Hawkings spends most time thinking about.. - Hitchhiker
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328460.500-stephen-hawking-at-70-exclusive-interview.html

======
necrodome
tl;dr

\- What do you think most about during the day?

\- Women. They are a complete mystery.

